
GoWFH: Find and list verified Work From Home and Remote jobs from top companies - timuster
https://gowfh.com
======
gwbas1c
One job is listed "as of now remote"

a job where you telecommute during the pandemic and then are expected to show
up in a month or two is not remote. It is onsite, and should not be listed as
remote.

~~~
timuster
It looks like the recruiter updated the title after it was published to the
website. I'll go ahead and add a system to ensure this doesn't happen again.
Thank you!

------
wmij
Are there other sources you're using besides LinkedIn? I ask because every job
listing I clicked on is taking me to LinkedIn as the next step to learn more
details and apply. I realize that you're probably just getting this off the
ground and leveraging LinkedIn's data, but I'd trust and recommend a service
like this where there are native listings and not just an aggregated wrapper
over LinkedIn. Why not just use LinkedIn to begin with?

With the post a resume feature it's not clear how that data is being used to
connect me to "the right recruiters" and makes me wonder if this is just a way
for your service to collect and sell my resume and others to recruiters as
data vs. matching resume content to the jobs directly then notifying me.

Also, if you have other sources for jobs besides LinkedIn, native or
otherwise, I'd trust this service more if the links/listings had a LinkedIn
(or wherever) label or icon to let me know the source before clicking through
to the details.

Other than the concerns about LinkedIn as your only source of content and how
your service is using my resume data, I think the site itself is easy to use,
understand and ultimately could be a useful tool in finding remote work.

~~~
timuster
Hi! First of all, THANK YOU so much for your feedback!

No, LinkedIn is not the only source and it's probably just a coincidence that
all jobs that you ran into were on LinkedIn :) I'm currently pulling data from
a bunch of 3rd party APIs. The ultimate goal is to make it as easy as clicking
'Apply' to send your resume through to the recruiter.

When you send a resume, a Machine Learning model essentially does OCR on the
PDF (or whatever file format you uploaded) and tries to automatically generate
tags for skills, positions, etc. that might be suitable.

If a job listing opens up that has a solid match (currently verified by a
human-team), both you and a recruiter get an email - only after you agree will
your resume be shared with the recruiter.

I should probably add all of these details to the website though :)

I'll work on adding the capability for the listings to tell you the original
source (LinkedIn, etc.)

Thanks again! Let me know if you think of anything else that can be improved!
:)

------
Silhouette
Looks like it could be useful in the current climate.

You might like to consider whether allowing the linked job details to be
hidden on walled sites like LinkedIn is harming your signal/noise ratio.
Opinions among the good people I know are pretty divided about even the more
credible sites, some arguing they can still be a useful source of good leads,
others that they're just recruiter spam magnets and more trouble than they are
worth. Anecdotally, as one of the latter group, if I'd been looking right now
then I'd just have had a poor first experience of your site and probably
wouldn't bother bookmarking.

~~~
timuster
Hi! So the plan is to include job details on the primary site (i.e. gowfh.com)
itself, but if I'm hearing you right, the website shouldn't list jobs that
require you to sign in to be able to see the job details and/or apply - right?

~~~
Silhouette
That _might_ be an improvement. Those kinds of listings are of no immediate
value to someone who doesn't use whatever site they redirect to. More than
that, though, they could make your site look like just another middleman
trying to muscle in between viewers and the real source. The web is full of
low quality sites like that, and usually they're somewhere around the
clickbait to scam part of the scale, which I assume isn't the impression
you're hoping to create.

This is just MHO, of course, and keep in mind that I'm not actually in your
target audience at this stage in my career. I might simply be past the point
where I'm willing to play those games and lucky enough to have better options
by now, so take anything I'm writing here with a large pinch of salt.

------
oDot
Shameless plug, I wrote a super short yet helpful book for companies thrown
into remote:

[https://www.emergencyremote.com/EmergencyRemote.pdf](https://www.emergencyremote.com/EmergencyRemote.pdf)

~~~
timuster
Yay! This looks awesome! Would you be interested in doing a guest post and/or
interview on GoWFH's blog?

------
kennydude
Annoyingly quite a few say "Worldwide" until you click into them and then it
says "must live within x miles of y"

~~~
timuster
Thanks for pointing this out - I'll look into it.

------
gbrayut
Nice. Another option for tech remote jobs is
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/remote)

------
ReDeiPirati
Great work @timuster!! I'll share this with my connections. Unfortunately, too
many people have already lost their job, your service may help those in this
bad situation.

~~~
timuster
Thank you! :)

------
pabs3
A good proportion of open source jobs are remote:

[https://www.fossjobs.net/](https://www.fossjobs.net/)

------
dsaavy
I like it, seems a little better than most job sites that claim to filter on
remote work. How long did you work on this before launching?

~~~
timuster
Hi! Had the idea to work on this sometime last year and put together a basic
working prototype (it was nowhere close to completion though). I was focusing
on my other project, TripFate, in the interim. With the current global
situation, I picked up the development again and wrapped it in around a week.
:)

Let me know if you have any other questions.

~~~
dsaavy
Nice, sounds like you launched quickly after getting back to the project and
looks like you're fixing bugs and gathering feedback as you go. That's the
road to success with new products, best of luck!

------
huntermeyer
Would be cool if I could search. I see you have "tags" on the job post, but I
can't seem to search by them.

~~~
timuster
Yep, still working on adding the search feature :) Should be up in a couple of
days.

~~~
timuster
You should still be able to click on individual tags to filter the postings
btw.

------
chrysoprace
I like the look of it but the killer feature would be search.

~~~
timuster
Agreed! I'm working fanatically on building it and hope to have the search
feature up in a few days :)

------
analognoise
FPGA engineers can work remotely!

~~~
timuster
Agreed! I'll ping a few colleagues in the industry to see if they'd like to
list any jobs.

